# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам фотоаппарат sony DSC w830

## bulls275

Продам фотоаппарат sony DSC w830, был куплен в Германии. 
Русского языка в фотоаппарате нету, есть английский, немецкий, и т.д.

В комплекте зарядка и фотоаппарат. Коробки, гарантии, документов нет. 

Цена: 1900 грн. Торг

Звоните:
0980251067

http://hotline.ua/av-fotoapparaty/so...9WMaApOx8P8HAQ

----------

